# Problema con Baterias de Gel 12v20ah de Moto Electrica



## Avispon (Abr 13, 2015)

Hola, Agradeceria, que alguien con conocimientos en el tema me ayudara.

: Tengo una Moto Electrica la cual usa 5 baterias de GEL 12v20ah, la tengo solo hace aproximadamente 1 mes al principio la moto la carga le duraba para caminar sobre 50km, pero en cuestion de dias comenz'o a bajar la duracion de forma tal que en menos de un mes solo le dura unos 6km. Hice algunas pruebas y las pongo por si sirven de algo

- Medí cada bateria por separada y estaban midiendo sobre 12.9v cada una. 
- Luego medio tranque la rueda trasera y aceleré brevemente y medi en el mismo proceso cada bateria. Resulta que 3 baterias solo bajaban a sobre 11.9v , una bajaba sobre 11v y la otra bajaba sobre 7v.

Las baterias son las nuevas que vinieron con la moto asi como su cargador.

Otro detalle a tener en cuenta es que al principio cuando estaba bien el ciclo de carga duraba unas 8horas y ahora apenas llega a 2horas quizas hasta menos.

Tambien que cuando recien estan cargadas salgo en la moto y adquiere la misma velocidad y fuerza que cuando las baterias estaban buenas, solo que apenas camina unos 4 o 5km comienza a bajarle bruscamente la carga 

Como les dije agradeceria alguien me diera su opinion y si cree que tenga solucion mi problema pues son nuevas las baterias y me resulta relativamente caro conseguir una para cambiar.


----------



## sublime_0410 (Abr 14, 2015)

Probablemente  sea el cargador. chécalo con un multimetro.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 14, 2015)

¿Las agotabas por completo?
Parece que al menos una está dañada.
Cárgalas por separado una a una a ver si esa resucita. 
Un problema típico por lo que se ve es que si una se descarga mas que las demás por el motivo que sea luego el cargador no se aclara ya que carga a todas por igual.


----------



## Avispon (Abr 14, 2015)

sublime_0410 dijo:


> Probablemente  sea el cargador. chécalo con un multimetro.



No es el cargador he probado con 2 nuevos e iguales 



Scooter dijo:


> ¿Las agotabas por completo?
> Parece que al menos una está dañada.
> Cárgalas por separado una a una a ver si esa resucita.
> Un problema típico por lo que se ve es que si una se descarga mas que las demás por el motivo que sea luego el cargador no se aclara ya que carga a todas por igual.



agregue un pokito de agua destilada a esas dos baterias que bajan mas el voltage y le di carga lenta por unas 8horas por separadas y todo sigue igual. Agradeceria mas opiniones a ver si puedo dar con el problema real. Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2015)

Entonces esas baterías han fallecido . . .


----------



## Scooter (Abr 14, 2015)

Me parece que sencillamente están deterioradas. El motivo, ni idea. Probablemente por descargarlas excesivamente.


----------



## Avispon (Abr 14, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Entonces esas baterías han fallecido . . .



Pero asi sin más?? Yo no las descargaba completas nunca ni nada. No se les podrá hechar acido ?? es que se ve nuevesita y de echo estan nuevas ni infladas ni nada y con un uso casi nulo


----------



## opamp (Abr 14, 2015)

Amigo, reclama la garantía!, lleva todo el pack.
 Asegurate que cada una se cargue hasta 14.5V, fijate en la placa muchas de estas baterías se cargan hasta 15V,utiliza una carga no más rápida que 5horas, más lenta mejor.


----------



## Avispon (Abr 14, 2015)

opamp dijo:


> Amigo, reclama la garantía!, lleva todo el pack.



Es una opcion dificil, vivo en cuba y compre la moto por panama


----------



## darienblancojaime (Mar 24, 2018)

hola a todos han pensado en colocar un osilador en un veiculo electrico de 60v donde usen una bateria de automovil para alimentarlo con 12v seria una biuena idea si pensamos en el costo de las baterias tanto de plomo acido como las de li-ion


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 24, 2018)

En único problema con tu idea es que la energía solo se puede transformar(leer aquí) por lo que necesitarías una batería al menos 5 veces mas grande(sin contar con las perdidas del "oscilador")en potencia almacenada si quieres tener la misma autonomía.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 24, 2018)

No le veo ningún sentido.
¿Que es lo que se supone que se gana, se mejora con ese invento?

Yo veo solo desventajas:

Batería mas grande para igual autonomía para compensar las pérdidas del elevador
Agregas el elevador (lo que tu llamas oscilador)
Mucha pero que mucha menor corriente para arrancadas etc, a no ser que el elevador sea monstruoso
Pérdidas en el elevador
Coste del elevador
Volumen que ocupa el elevador
Cables de mayor sección por la mayor corriente que han de soportar para igualar la potencia
Si me cuentas alguna ventaja a lo mejor lo veo, solo se me ocurre que al ser el circuito principal a menor tensión sea menos peligroso, pero como ten en cuenta que 50V no es demasiado peligroso y que las corrientes de cortocircuito se disparan por la mayor corriente que entregaría una batería igual configurada a menor tensión.

Se me ocurre una ventaja; facilidad para encontrar cargadores de 12V en cualquier lugar frente a uno de 50 que es mucho mas raro. Para una emergencia por haber olvidado el cargador (si es que no va solidario al chasis)

A no ser que es que las baterías de 12V son mucho pero que mucho mas económicas que las baterías de 60V... *A igualdad de energía almacenada* cosa que desconozco pero no me suena que se note mucho. Si es así compra baterías de 12V y las pones en serie de cinco en cinco.


----------



## darienblancojaime (Mar 28, 2018)

*¿ D*e veras no ves el lio men*, *yo soy cubano y aqu*í* una bater*í*a para una moto el*é*ctrica cuesta unos 600 a 800 dolares*, * lo cual no se puede adquirir facilmente y notando que un modulo de bater*í*as de una moto tiene 5 o 6 baterias dentro*, * en el caso de las plomo a*c*ido que son de 12v 20A en seri*e* son 60 o 72v 20A*.*

*O*k*, * una bateria de auto de 12v os*c*ila entre 80 y 140A aproximadamente y tiene casi el mismo peso que el modulo de 6 baterias*, * ok ahora una bater*í*a de auto por aqui sale en unos 80 o 120 dolares*, * comprendes men para que lo necesito*, * solo pido ayuda si se puede o que solo me digan si se puede hacer que funcione*, * *v*ale*, * muchos saludos y muchas gracias*.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2018)

¿ Y cuanto saldría el convertidor de 12  a 70 V 20 A ? ¿ Cuanto espacio ocuparía ?

¿ Cuanto saldrían 5 o 6 baterías *para moto común* de plomo ácido  de 12 V 20 A ?


----------



## pandacba (Mar 28, 2018)

Recuerda que lo que hace en realidad un convertidor, convierte energía.
Es decir que si tienes una batería 12V 55Ah son unos 660W.
Si elevas a 60V, y sin tener en cuenta perdidas rendimientos inferior al 100% etc tendras menos de 11Ah
Como poder hacer se puede perfectamente
Ahora con una de 140Ah que es una bateria de unos 1680W tendríamos en ese caso para 60V y sin contar las perdidas mencionadas menos de 28Ah


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 28, 2018)

Hay otra pequeña consideración que también deberás contemplar a la hora de comprar/fabricar el conversor de 12V a 60-70V y es que los motores en el momento de arranque(mas si están con carga) demandan mas corriente de la que normalmente usan(de 5 a 8 veces mas).

Si no lo tienes en cuenta esto a la hora de tal reforma, no moverás por sus propios medios la moto del lugar o trabajara la protección del conversor o se quemara.

Una batería almacena energía y se le puede disponer con pocos limites mientras que un conversor/convertidor tendrá los que impone su diseño.

Para ser claro, si hago un cortocircuito con un alambre a una batería, puedo demandarle altas corriente que la batería entregara pero un conversor o trabajara la protección o se quemara o se limitara a entregar los Amperios del diseño.

En muchos lugares lo que propones no tiene ventaja alguna y si muchas desventajas, en algunos lugares y bajo ciertas circunstancias puede ser viable y en otros directamente impensable de poderlo realizar.

Ciertamente no es algo sencillo de hacer sin los materiales adecuados que creo que sera tu mayor reto por allí donde estas.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 28, 2018)

darienblancojaime dijo:


> *¿ D*e veras no ves el lio men*, *yo soy cubano y aqu*í* una bater*í*a para una moto el*é*ctrica cuesta unos 600 a 800 dolares*, * lo cual no se puede adquirir facilmente y notando que un modulo de bater*í*as de una moto tiene 5 o 6 baterias dentro*, * en el caso de las plomo a*c*ido que son de 12v 20A en seri*e* son 60 o 72v 20A*.*
> 
> *O*k*, * una bateria de auto de 12v os*c*ila entre 80 y 140A aproximadamente y tiene casi el mismo peso que el modulo de 6 baterias*, * ok ahora una bater*í*a de auto por aqui sale en unos 80 o 120 dolares*, * comprendes men para que lo necesito*, * solo pido ayuda si se puede o que solo me digan si se puede hacer que funcione*, * *v*ale*, * muchos saludos y muchas gracias*.*


Si no das todos los datos no los puedo adivinar. En cada sitio será mas o menos complejo adquirir cosa aunque ya conocemos la situación de Cuba.
Claro, para una moto hay que usar una serie de baterías pequeñas que son mas caras que una equivalente de 12 "Estándar"
Como siempre veo confusión Ah ~ A
Una batería de coche normal es de 120Ah y una corriente por encima de los 200A para el arranque. Son dos parámetros distintos que no siempre van correlacionados; baterías de mas capacidad (Ah) pueden entregar menos corriente (A)

Este es un tema ya tratado en el foro, con elevadores para motos, creo que podrías usar el buscador.


----------

